# wiring diagram for a 2 compressor set up



## cholos 72 (Feb 17, 2010)

does any budy have any pics


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

check this thread

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=406790


if it's not there, do the same thing with a single comp, just add in another relay the wire it up the same.


----------



## cholos 72 (Feb 17, 2010)

could you guys tell me how 2 wire my rocker switch 4 a two comp setup. and why do people wire their rocker switch 2 their ignition switch, is their a noher way 2 wire it up


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

the ignition is like an automatic on switch, but it's an on switch that stays on until you shut off your vehicle. It's an option, you can have either the rocker switch that allows you full control meaning you are able to manually turn the system on or off when you like or have it on until you turn the vehicle off.


----------



## cholos 72 (Feb 17, 2010)

thanks, do the size of you bags effect how fast your truck comes up


----------



## cholos 72 (Feb 17, 2010)

and what do most people do when they wire their rocker switch, wire it 2 the ing-switch or switch power


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cholos 72+Mar 3 2010, 07:09 PM~16787684-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you can hook that up to anything that is 12v power. I had mine hooked up to the radio constant 12v wire.


----------



## cholos 72 (Feb 17, 2010)

should i pull off the hose going 2 that bag and see if it is cloged, could that happen,should i pull off anything else, and check.....thanks budy


----------



## cholos 72 (Feb 17, 2010)

oh and a nother thing, my tank takes about 15-17 minutes 2 fill up, is that right, it say 150psi max pressure on the tank, i dont no what my pressure switch is rated at, but it dont seem right, do u think i should up grade my comps...........what is better 2 run. two comps or one


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cholos 72_@Mar 4 2010, 07:20 AM~16793666
> *oh and a nother thing, my tank takes about 15-17 minutes 2 fill up, is that right, it say 150psi max pressure on the tank, i dont no what my pressure switch is rated at, but it dont seem right, do u think i should up grade my comps...........what is better 2 run. two comps or one
> *


sounds about right for my tank (7 gallons with two 480's 225psi)

two is gay one is gayer. go edc


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cholos 72+Mar 4 2010, 07:21 AM~16793382-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is a fill time calculator

http://www.landisusa.com/calculator.html

find out what how much time you should be getting. 15/17 minutes is a long time. do you have ViAir comps? If so it could be the check valve at the end of the leader hose. Usually they start to go bad and stick slightly open so that air is getting out and not going to the tank. Again, I will need a run down of your complete set-up.


----------



## BAGGD (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Mar 4 2010, 11:38 AM~16794644
> *
> I need to see what kind of set-up you have, I'm working blind, not safe.
> this is a fill time calculator
> ...


I got NAN at the end?


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

lemme try, gimme your info and see if it will work. I had that happen to me once and while but it works perfectly.


----------



## BAGGD (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Mar 5 2010, 12:37 AM~16801843
> *lemme try, gimme your info and see if it will work. I had that happen to me once and while but it works perfectly.
> *


Well currently 2 480s viair and 7 gallon alum. with 165-200 pressure switch. But I got NAN..... if that worked I was gonna go ahead and test it with 2 7gal. and see what my fill time would look like.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

one 7 gallon is 1 min 32 sec. 

two 7 gallons is 3 min 5 sec.


----------



## BAGGD (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Mar 5 2010, 10:18 AM~16804081
> *one 7 gallon is 1 min 32 sec.
> 
> two 7 gallons is 3 min 5 sec.
> *


Cool thanks.

:biggrin:


----------



## Simplicity (Jan 15, 2006)

I will add one incase anyone is searching.


----------

